# HD5870 von Gigabyte mit 1 GHz Chiptakt



## Askard (16. Januar 2010)

Servus zusammen,
Auf der CES in Las Vegas hat Gigabyte neben einer Radeon HD 5850 Overclock 
und einer Radeon HD 5870 Ultra Durable (Taktraten unbekannt), 
 auch eine Radeon HD 5870 Super Overclock mit einem Gigahertz Chiptakt und alternativem Kühler angekündigt.
Der Speicher ist mit 1,3 GHz statt 1,2 nicht stark übertaktet. 

Liefertermin und Preis noch unbekannt.



Quelle: CES: 1GHz HD 5870 from Gigabyte - BeHardware


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2010)

Nettes Teil - bloss bleibt es leider eben bei dem mässigen OC des Speichers
Damit wird - bei sicher "übertaktetem Preis" - Potential verschenkt


----------



## BopItXtremeII (16. Januar 2010)

War nur ne Frage der Zeit bis ein Hersteller sowas auf den Markt wirft ^^

@ Bumblebee: Ich geh nicht davon aus, dass Potential verschenkt wird, der RV870 ist nicht bandbreitenlimitiert. Da müsstest du sicher noch mehr Chiptakt ansetzen, um zu wenig Bandbreite zu haben.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (16. Januar 2010)

BopItXtremeII schrieb:


> Ich geh nicht davon aus, dass Potential verschenkt wird, der RV870 ist nicht bandbreitenlimitiert. Da müsstest du sicher noch mehr Chiptakt ansetzen, um zu wenig Bandbreite zu haben.


Würde ich auch sagen!


----------



## Explosiv (16. Januar 2010)

Naja, eigentlich profitiert die sämtliche HD5XXX-Reihe eher von einem hohen Chiptakt, da macht auch mehr Bandbreite des Speichers keinen großen Sinn, denn davon ist mehr als genug vorhanden. PCGH hatte das irgendwo in einem Test erläutert, weiß jetzt nicht wo.

*@BopItXtremeII* Jop, genau das meine ich auch.

Optisch sieht Sie auf jeden Fall besser aus als die MSI-Lightning, aber ich würde dennoch zur Lightning greifen, allein weil MSI bei der Karte militärisch hochwertige Komponenten verbaut, da kann Ultra Durable sicher ned so gut mithalten.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## TAZ (16. Januar 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Optisch sieht Sie auf jeden Fall besser aus als die MSI-Lightning, aber ich würde dennoch zur Lightning greifen, allein weil MSI bei der Karte militärisch hochwertige Komponenten verbaut, da kann Ultra Durable sicher ned so gut mithalten.



Solche Marketing-Floskeln sollte man nicht zu ernst nehmen. Vllt. bringt ASUS ja eine Karte mit "Spaceship-Grade" Komponenten...nur besser ist die dann auch nicht.


----------



## BmwM3 (16. Januar 2010)

kann ich bestätigen meine 5870 läuft seit Monaten Gpu 970Mhz 
aber Ramtakt geht nur 1240Mhz aber der Ist echt zweitrangig.


----------



## push@max (16. Januar 2010)

Der Preis dürfte bestimmt bei über 400€ liegen...vielleicht folgen dann auch andere Hersteller mit solchen Taktraten.


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. Januar 2010)

Der Takt von dem Chip ist ordentlich. Ich bin aber mal auf denn Kühler gespannt, ob der leise und gute Leistungen liefert. Der Preis wird auch noch ohne sein. 400€ werden es bestimmt sein.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (16. Januar 2010)

BOOOAAA  die haette ich gerne  Bestimmt hamma ding^^ PCGH muss nen Test mit der machen! Und paar OC versuche mehr waren dann beim test auch nicht schlecht D


----------



## push@max (16. Januar 2010)

Wie hoch lässt sich den eine normale 5870 takten? 

Das sind bestimmt wieder selektierte Chips...


----------



## Explosiv (16. Januar 2010)

TAZ schrieb:


> Solche Marketing-Floskeln sollte man nicht zu ernst nehmen. Vllt. bringt ASUS ja eine Karte mit "Spaceship-Grade" Komponenten...nur besser ist die dann auch nicht.



Naja, bei der MSI-Karte sieht man schon deutlich, dass die Spawas nicht Standard sind, wenn Du das Internet mal danach durchsuchst, wirst Du auch weitere Details finden. Die Bauteile, wie sie beim Militär zum Einsatz kommen, sind mehrmals gebacken bei hohen Temperaturen und sind extrem Ausfallsicher .

Ultra Durable bei Gigabyte, sei es bei Mobos oder Grakas sind ja nur die Leiterbahnen größer ausgelegt. Ich glaube es sind 2 Unzen mehr Kupfer als normal,..


Gruß Explosiv


----------



## push@max (16. Januar 2010)

Dann halten die Karten eben länger...doch wenn eine "normale" Karte aus der Garantie-Zeit raus ist, möchte man sie doch wieder gegen eine Neue ersetzen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Januar 2010)

push@max schrieb:


> Wie hoch lässt sich den eine normale 5870 takten?
> 
> Das sind bestimmt wieder selektierte Chips...




Mit dezenter Spannungserhöhung gar kein Problem.
Aber dem Referenzkühler würde ich das nur bedingt zu muten. Nicht das der das nicht schafft, der wird dann einfach zu laut.


----------



## push@max (16. Januar 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Mit dezenter Spannungserhöhung gar kein Problem.
> Aber dem Referenzkühler würde ich das nur bedingt zu muten. Nicht das der das nicht schafft, der wird dann einfach zu laut.



Dann kommt es natürlich viel günstiger raus, wenn man das Projekt "1GHz" selber vornimmt.

Ein neuer Kühler kostet dann bestimmt nicht so viel...


----------



## SolidBadBoy (16. Januar 2010)

jungs wartet wir wissen ja nicht mal was das hübsche ding da kostet^^ 
zudem kommen ja bald die neuen Nvidias und dann werden die Preise der ATIs rasant fallen!
Ich werde mir dann eine 5870 oder was vergleichbares von Nvidia hollen.


----------



## vitka93 (16. Januar 2010)

1ghz takt sind erreicht frag mich wohl wan die ersten grafikkarten 2ghz haben


----------



## SolidBadBoy (16. Januar 2010)

Ich schätze die wirds nicht so schnell nicht geben! Den jeder Takt(1Mhz) wird immer mehr Arbeit schaffen und somit werden die GPUs mit gerniger Taktung sehr viel schaffen, was dem Verbrauch wieder Gutgeschriben wird!


----------



## tm0975 (16. Januar 2010)

BmwM3 schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen meine 5870 läuft seit Monaten Gpu 970Mhz
> aber Ramtakt geht nur 1240Mhz aber der Ist echt zweitrangig.



Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht, bis doch sehr überrasch, dass der chip über derart hohes oc-potential verfügt. dass die karte eher mit den chip-takt skalliert, habe ich auch in einem artikel gelesen. insofern ist das schon ne ganz ordentliche sache.



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> jungs wartet wir wissen ja nicht mal was das hübsche ding da kostet^^
> zudem kommen ja bald die neuen Nvidias und dann werden die Preise der ATIs rasant fallen!
> Ich werde mir dann eine 5870 oder was vergleichbares von Nvidia hollen.



glaube nicht, dass da so schnell ein druck seitens nvidia aufgebaut werden kann. hab irgendwo ne interessante kalkulation gesehen, wonach fermi locker 200$ in der herstellung kosten wird. damit werden wohl vorerst keine günstien preise im high end bereich zu erwarten sein. mehr hoffnung mache ich mir da eher von einer noch ebsseren verfügbarkeit der 5870, damit die extra-aufpreise der händler endlich zurückgehen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Januar 2010)

Freut mich, dass Gigabyte endlich ihre "Super Overclocked" Karten rausbringen, mal sehen wie die Fermiversion aussehen wird


----------



## meynhamburg (17. Januar 2010)

Eine normale HD5870 macht doch mit guter Wasserkühlung schon bis zu 1,1Ghz mit & der Speicher ist mir auch erst mit 1,4Ghz ausgestiegen...
Also da ist für eine evt. HD5890 noch einiges offen !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explosiv (17. Januar 2010)

meynhamburg schrieb:


> Eine normale HD5870 macht doch mit guter Wasserkühlung schon bis zu 1,1Ghz mit & der Speicher ist mir auch erst mit 1,4Ghz ausgestiegen...
> Also da ist für eine evt. HD5890 noch einiges offen !
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht schlecht .
Benutzt Du den Standard-Kühler? Wenn ja, wie sind die Temperaturen?

Edt: Habe gerade gesehen, dass Du eine Wakü verwendet .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## meynhamburg (17. Januar 2010)

Nein, meine Graka ist eine PowerColor HD5870 LCS, also serienmäßig mit EK-Wakü, ich bin sehr beeindruckt, meine erste ATI-Karte...
Temp's momentan mit 1000/1300@1,225v = 24/42° (IDLE/Furmark)


----------



## Explosiv (17. Januar 2010)

meynhamburg schrieb:


> Nein, meine Graka ist eine PowerColor HD5870 LCS, also serienmäßig mit EK-Wakü, ich bin sehr beeindruckt, meine erste ATI-Karte...
> Temp's momentan mit 1000/1300@1,225v = 24/42° (IDLE/Furmark)



Jop sry, habe zu spät auf dein Sys-Profil geklickt. So hätte sich meine Frage erübrigt .

Trotzdem ein recht beeindruckendes Ergebnis .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## meynhamburg (17. Januar 2010)

Ich sollte mal wieder XP installieren, dann fallen sicher die 30000 Punkte im 06er mit nur einer Karte...


----------



## sh4q (17. Januar 2010)

1ghz?

Das schaff ich ja mit meiner kleinen 5850 schon ;D

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/1843/93012764.jpg


----------



## meynhamburg (17. Januar 2010)

Ja, 1Ghz sind mit den neuen ATI Karten scheinbar kein Kunststück...


----------



## push@max (17. Januar 2010)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> zudem kommen ja bald die neuen Nvidias und dann werden die Preise der ATIs rasant fallen!
> Ich werde mir dann eine 5870 oder was vergleichbares von Nvidia hollen.



Den Plan habe ich auch...dafür müssen Nvidia's Karten schon aber deutlich schneller sein.

Dann würde ich mir ebenfalls eine HD5870 kaufen.


----------



## No @iminG (18. Januar 2010)

also ich denke die karte wird schon rocken meine saphire die normale läuft auf 900 gpu und 1,3 speicher und macht 19k im vantage


----------



## push@max (18. Januar 2010)

Also ist es anscheinend nicht unmöglich, die 1GHz GPU-Takt zu erreichen.

Dann dürfte es in Zukunft mehr Super-OC Versionen geben...wenn dann mal endlich die Lieferbarkeit besser geworden ist.


----------



## RaWdiGGa (19. Januar 2010)

Das sieht ja alles ganz wunderbar aus, wenn die Dinger dann endlich mal vernünftig lieferbar wären.


----------



## Marvin82 (22. Januar 2010)

Die Gigabyte ist doch nichtmal so dolle schaut euch mal die MSI Lighting 2x 8Pin 8layer PCB  da ist wesentlich mehr Spielraum


----------

